# Zei Projekte in Eclipse gleichzeitig laufen lassen



## silentwater (15. Aug 2007)

Hallo

ich habe 2 Projekte (im gleichen Workspace) die voneinander abhängig sind. Daher muss ich beide gleichzeitig laufen lassen. Jedoch beendet Eclipse das das laufende Projekt, sobald ich das zweite starte. Ich kann auch nicht 2x Eclipse laufen lassen, da Eclipse dies aufrund des gleichen Workspaces verhindert.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, beide Projekte gleichzeitig in Eclipse laufen zu lassen?

Schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## tfa (15. Aug 2007)

Was meinst Du mit "laufen lassen"? Das Projekt kompilieren oder ein Programm ausführen?
Eigentlich sollte beides möglich sein, auch gleichzeitig.

tfa


----------



## silentwater (15. Aug 2007)

Sie sollten gleichzeitig ausgeführt werden, da ein Projekt auf das andere zugreift. Muss ich dafür spezielle Einstellungen vornehmen, denn bisher hatte ich den Eindruck, dass das erste Projekt durch das starten (und compilieren) des zweiten Projekts beendet wird.


----------



## schuetzejanett (15. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

also bei mir laufen öfter mal mehrere Projekte gleichzeitig und dafür habe ich noch nie was voreingestellt. Du siehst doch ob ein programm noch läuft in der Konsole. Wenn du b eide Projekte gestartet hast und dann in der Konsolenview den toolbareintrag set selectet console auf den pfeil klickst(drop down) sind alle gestarteten Programme drin mit status ob sie beendet sind(terminated) oder noch laufen?


----------



## WieselAc (15. Aug 2007)

Man kann auch einfach die debug View nutzten, da stehen direkt dei Prozesse und man sieht was mit denen los ist.


----------



## silentwater (15. Aug 2007)

Ja, in der Debug Ansicht habe ich es gesehen, dass es doch nicht terminiert wurde. Ich hatte dies angenommen, da der "Terminate" Button deaktiviert wurde, sobald das zweite Projekt terminierte. Ist nicht ganz optimal von Eclipse gelöst worden finde ich. 

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die wirklich sehr schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Wildcard (15. Aug 2007)

Jede Konsole ist einem Programm zugeordnet. Um die Konsole deines anderen Programms zu sehen (mit dessen Terminate Button), dann musst du die Konsolenansicht wechseln.


----------

